

Bridge Technologies - Straubiz
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/02/bridge-technologies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29&utm_content=Netvibes

======
pavlov
Some examples of these companies would be illuminating. The genres that he
describes are a bit too general for me to connect the dots.

For example, would Swype be an example of what he calls a bridge "from typing
on keyboards to typing on screens"?

